# Remington 770 - What can you tell me?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cabelas has the Remington 770 on sale right now for $300, with a 3-9x40 scope in the standard calibers. With my son about at the point of getting a rifle, I was wondering if anyone had one of these, and if anyone could share any thoughts about it - positive or negative. It comes in a youth model .243 which would be good since my son has kind of a small frame. 

So, what say ye?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One thing I can tell you is that those deals do not last long; they will likely already be sold out (as that sale opened on Thursday) and they do not give any rain checks. However, I do have a coupon that would get you $20 off for each $100 that you spend that I could mail you. I don't know anything specifically about this one, but sounds like the right idea. Looks like the youth model is only available in .243?? I think the 270 would be more versatile if available in youth size, not too much more kick??


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Huge. I'm researching this out now - will probably purchase next year. But these deals roll around each year. You ever shoot or handle one of these? Walmart carries the same model, with a regular price of $319 is what I saw today, so not too much. I've thought about a .270 too. Considering my son's size, the kick difference between a .243 and .270 would make enough of a difference to him.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Considering my son's size, the kick difference between a .243 and .270 would make enough of a difference to him.


There is considerable difference in the kick from a 270 vs a 243. If one is still young and hasn't fully grown yet, the 270 may seem a bit punishing. Though a 270 is nothing to me now, it was the first high caliber I ever shot, and it was pretty intimidating when I was younger.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Considering my son's size, the kick difference between a .243 and .270 would make enough of a difference to him.
> ...


I see that you guys are right; I meant to pose that as a question, with my poor grammar. I do see that there is about 30% more energy on the 270; certainly don't want to scare him off.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

This sounds like a great rifle for somebody just starting out. If the recoil is an issue, you might look into the 7mm-08. It is not available in the youth model, but would be a big step up in terms of deer cartridges. It could even work as a light elk rifle if need be. I don't believe the difference in felt recoil is very much between the .243 and the 7mm-08, probably quite a bit less than the difference between the .243 and .270 Unless your son is very small framed, he should be able to handle the 7mm-08 without any problem.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

About the only drawback to the 770 is that they can't be re-barreled. That's not an issue with most people, but if the barrel gets shot out, you gotta get a whole new gun. On most other rifles you can get a new barrel, and even change calibers (provided the bolt and bolt face will work with the new caliber), but not with the 770. If that's not an issue with you, it looks like an inexpensive option.

Fishrmn


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> About the only drawback to the 770 is that they can't be re-barreled. That's not an issue with most people, but if the barrel gets shot out, you gotta get a whole new gun. On most other rifles you can get a new barrel, and even change calibers (provided the bolt and bolt face will work with the new caliber), but not with the 770. If that's not an issue with you, it looks like an inexpensive option.
> 
> Fishrmn


+1 If I remember right, the 770's cant be free floated either because of the way they are connected to the stock and reciever. not a big issue, unless you want it free floating..


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I say go for the .270. For most people that will last them a life time.

A couple of solutions to the recoil for the young.
1. If you reload you can load down. Start off with the 100gr bullet with the lowest power charge, you can get with in 10% or so of a .243.
2. If this is not enough and you need more reduction, put a limb saver type pad on. These work great.

But after all is said and done you know your child best. It needs to fit and not scare them. And most of all Fun.!! You will have a buddy for life.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm set on the .243 for caliber. When he gets bigger, I'll just buy another rifle - and then will go with a 30-06. At the $300 price tag for the Rem. 770, I figure it would be an option that he could use for deer for 4-6 years, and I like the youth size stock. The re-barrelling is no big deal. Again, just a starter rifle to last 4-6 years. I was just wondering if anyone had one, or had any first hand experience with one, enough to know if it would be a workable rifle. 

Comparing to the Remington 700 - it will run another $175, but in four years I can easily get a regular size stock for it.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I think the 243 youth gun is a great deer gun for your son and like you have said when he grows up you can upgrade to a larger caliber and normal size stock. Its also good to go cheaper on his first deer rifle so if he takes any falls or anything like that its not damaging a really expensive rifle. I started shooting my 270 at 14 but my friend who was the same age didnt like the kick so he used his dads 243 and has had great success. As to the model 770 I dont know much about it but love my mountain edition 700.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

This is just my personal opinion, but I would spend the extra money on the 700 youth model instead. There are so many stocks for the 700 to choose from when he's ready for a bigger one, and I think the 700 will be a better quality rifle as well.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

The only problem with those is they are as heavy as a boat anchor....


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The Remington 770 is the successor to their budget 710. The 710 was riddled with "issues" and breakage problems, so the 770 is supposed to address those problems. Think of it as a Yugo with lockwashers, and better paint and upholstery.
As much as I like Remington, I think that the bean-counters had too much of a hand in the 710/770 design. The only way they are related to the great Model 700 is that they both say "Remington" on them and are operated by a bolt. They have such a bad rep that resale would be poor as well.

I would suggest getting one of the better "Youth" models like those offered in the Weatherby Vanguard, Remington 700, or Savage model lines that will last a lifetime for a relatively small bit extra cash. I would look at the .260 Rem or 7mm-08 calibers offered in those models which would be superior to either choice you listed for a youth deer caliber.

Buy cheap, buy twice. Only the rich can afford to buy twice. I would ask "_If the cheaper item were the same price as the expensive one, would you still be inclined to choose it?_" Invariably a person will answer in the negative, and I would have to ask them why not. "_Because the quality isn't the same._" Then I would ask them, "_Oh, but isn't that what's important to you--quality?_" What would your answer be?

"Expensive is when the product is not worth the money". -- Karl Welcher of Leica


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like the way you put that Frisco Pete !!  

It took awhile, but we finally got rid of our 710. I was very disappointed in the quality, accuracy and the re-coil. I didn't expect the 770 would have been much better.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I took my son to Cabelas the other day and we picked up the 770 youth model. This was after we had handled several adult sized rifles of several makes and models. The first thing he said was "Man Dad, this thing is heavy!" I had him shoulder the rifle and it just plain didn't fit him. I really like the suggestions on the 700. It would only be about $100 more to get that, but it seems to be a better designed and balanced, and definatly lighter rifle. No matter what I get for him, he needs to grow more before anything will fit. He's a pretty small kid for 12. Even the youth model stocks were about 2 inches too long of reach for him. He hasn't gotten his growth spurt yet and I am sure things will change once that kicks in. Some very good advise from everyone here. I 'preciate it.

GaryFish


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

How about this Idea. it's not worth much, but it is how I was brought into hunting by my dad.
A lever action 30-30. 
Hear me out....with the new hornady ammo, it is a whole new gun.
1)accurate to 200+ yds
2) not much kick
3)good looking
4)open sights to get a youngster started, so they aren't discourage finding game in the scope
5) it can be fitted with a scope if wanted
6) it is light
7) it is a fun gun, your son would love the action.
8) it is a gun your son will keep forever, I feel that memories are worth buying a gun to keep, not disguard. he is at the golden age that he will remember all the hunts with you, and he still will have the gun to make him remember.

I enjoyed mine so much, I bought a .444 and .357 to add to the collection.


----------

